# aol blocking TUG emails



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2017)

appears that aol has recently begun blocking TUG emails both from the forums...as well as membership related emails (tug password reminders, marketplace messages, etc).

they arent just being delivered to spam folders, they are being rejected outright unfortunately.

we have an open ticket with them on this, but have no ETA on when it will be resolved!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 18, 2017)

Brain, I believe, I rec'd the TUG Newsletter week.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 18, 2017)

the newsletter actually doesnt come from TUG systems, instead its a newsletter software program we use to generate and distribute it each week.


----------

